# Ill on 2ww and got BFP?



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,


Was wondering (hoping!) if anyone had been ill on the 2ww on then got a bfp?  I am 7dpt5dt and around 2 days ago got the beginnings of a cold which is now in full flow! Very stuffed up and running nose, sore throat, woolly head and headaches and generally feeling very ill    I am worried it means it is over for me - otd 13/9 Also I have not had any twinges etc just nausea which I know it is too early for - trying to stay    but going    with worry and hoping that someone had something similar or has heard about this before and go on to get a   
Thanks for reading and good luck to al the 2ww'ers!!!!
Twizzy xxx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

Hi Twizzy, 
i recall getting a sore throat around implantation time & quite a few women experience this. Nausea & a metallic taste have all been known to be a good sign.

Will be rooting for you over the next few days &   you get a BFP  

Good luck     


Electra x


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

I was Hun, started with cold the day before EC and it got steadily worse and started In to a cough, I was worried all the coughing and blowing my nose would do something bad but I got my BFP 5 days before OTD when I still had a stinking cold! Good luck xxx


----------



## Joanne1981 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Twizzy

I also got a really sore throat after transfer and was positive this was a symptom.  I tested 6dp5dt   and I got a BFP!!!  Keep positive honey   
Joanne xxxx


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Twizzy


Don't worry about your cold. I only get one cold a year on average and it came day or so after my transfer. I got a BFP
Everything crossed for you x


----------



## twizzy (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you very much ladies for your replies they mean alot to me and have helped to ease the worrying a little - just got to try and hang on till otd on tuesday  thanks again and congrats to you all xxxxx
Twizzy xxx


----------



## eeyore11 (Aug 21, 2011)

TWizzy - just wanted to wish u all the best for tomorrow! I'm
Going in for bloods tomorrow too! I'm a bag of nerves!!! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

Congrats on your   Eeyore11   weldone you  

Sorry it didn't work for you this time Twizzy  


Electra x


----------

